# [UPDATE] Gcc cassé (?) après une (grosse) mise à jour

## MamyPlijadur

Bonjour-soir,

Je n'avais pas mis à jour ma Gentoo depuis un an (je sais c'est pas bien, je bats ma coulpe   :Embarassed:  ), j'ai été poussée à le faire devant l'impossibilité de "emerger" librecad (brl-cad non masqué dans portage est très bien mais je ne maîtrise pas encore assez pour prendre des mesures sur nombre de plans faits antérieurement avec qcad). Et puis ma distrib était pas top depuis un moment (plus de thunar dans xfce quoique mc est très bien   :Laughing:  ). Donc gros emerge -avND world de 560 packages qui m'a bloqué ma partition /var de 15 Go au bout d'une nuit, j'ai résumé après avoir viré /var/tmp dans une ~/tmp créée sur ma /home, je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport avec la suite.

Après plusieurs cycles emerge --sync (pas plus d'un par jour, promis!), emerge -auND world et revdep-rebuild et entre-temps la désinstall de xfce4-4.8 qui montrait manifestement des dépendances insolubles pour passer à 4.10, je suis enfin arrivée au bout d'un emerge world complet. J'ai voulu faire un --depclean, avant de faire un revdep-rebuild et installer xfce4-4.10, qui m'a effacé 104 paquets sans que j'aie le temps de voir lesquels car j'ai oublié de mettre l'option -p (faut jamais faire ça, je le saurai maintenant   :Mad:  ) . Le revdep-rebuild suivant a bloqué sur l'installation du premier paquet avec cette erreur (ou la même car elle se reproduit sur toute tentative de compilation) (build.log) :

```
 * Package:    dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: python@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux svg userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   ccache sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking py2cairo-1.10.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/work

>>> Unpacking pycairo-1.10.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/work/pycairo-1.10.0 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying pycairo-1.10.0-svg_check.patch ...

[A[232C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying py2cairo-1.10.0-svg_check.patch ...

[A[232C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 * Preparation of dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2 with CPython 2.6...

 * Preparation of dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2 with CPython 3.2...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/work/pycairo-1.10.0 ...

 * Configuration of dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2 with CPython 2.6...

CCFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing" LINKFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/work/pycairo-1.10.0/waf" --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib --nopyc --nopyo configure

  ./options()

Setting top to                           : /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/work/pycairo-1.10.0-2.6 

Setting out to                           : /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/work/pycairo-1.10.0-2.6/build_directory 

  ./configure()

```

Checking for 'gcc' (c compiler)          : not found 

Checking for 'icc' (c compiler)          : not found 

```

could not configure a c compiler!

(complete log in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/work/pycairo-1.10.0-2.6/build_directory/config.log)

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2 failed (configure phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   configure failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4830:  Called python_execute_function '-s' 'waf-utils_src_configure' '--nopyc' '--nopyo'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3159:  Called waf-utils_src_configure '--nopyc' '--nopyo'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 5368:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       CCFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" LINKFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" "${WAF_BINARY}" "--prefix=${EPREFIX}/usr" "--libdir=${EPREFIX}/usr/$(get_libdir)" "$@" configure || die "configure failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/work/pycairo-1.10.0-2.6'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/work/pycairo-1.10.0'

```

La commande emerge -pqv pycairo renvoie :

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2  USE="svg -doc -examples -test" 
```

Et emerge --info 'nimporte_quel_atom' :

!!! No gcc found. You probably need to 'source /etc/profile'

!!! to update the environment of this terminal and possibly

!!! other terminals also.

```

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, [unavailable], glibc-2.15-r2, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 15 Sep 2012 05:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.6-r2, 2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo science

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr en es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/science"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk3 iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb userlocales vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="mustek" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr en es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2 was built with the following:

USE="svg -doc -examples -test"

```

Un source /etc/profile n'a rien donné, normal puisque je n'ai jamais chrooté ? 

Un coup d'œil dans mon elogv me montre que le dernier paquet compilé sans erreur est justement sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5, tous les suivant bloquent sur cette erreur. On dirait que j'ai cassé mon stage 3 non   :Rolling Eyes:  que puis-je faire ?

merci bras comme on dit en bretagne.

----------

## Poussin

GCC est slotté, tu peux donc avoir sur ton système plusieurs version. Du coup, il faut lui dire laquelle utiliser. Or, tu as 1/ mis à jour GCC 2/ fait un --depclean qui a enlevé toutes les "vieilles" versions

Par contre, tu ne lui a pas dit d'utiliser la dernière version (celle qui est encore installée). Tu peux utiliser la commande gcc-config pour cela, rien de bien méchant.

----------

## MamyPlijadur

C'est reparti, merci Poussin   :Smile: 

----------

## MamyPlijadur

Bonsoir,

Bon, je ne suis toujours pas tirée d'affaire. Reste "plus que" 34 paquets à mettre à jour avant de réinstaller xfce4. Je bloquais et bloque toujours maintenant sur la x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1

J'ai entre temps configuré et compilé le noyau 3.3.8 car certains paquets se plaignaient que j'étais toujours sous 2.6.39-r3. J'ai maintenant rebooté sous le nouveau noyau. De nouveau emerge -uvDN @world, gentoo-sources-3.3.8 se compile bien en première position. Mais vient en second gtk+ qui bloque toujours au même endroit et je ne comprends pas :

```
ERROR: compile

ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1 (compile phase):

    emake failled
```

La sortie de emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.8-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 16 Sep 2012 23:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.6-r2, 2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo science

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr en es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/science"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk3 iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb userlocales vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="mustek" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr en es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1 was built with the following:

USE="cups debug introspection (-aqua) -doc -examples -test -vim-syntax -xinerama"

```

La sortie de emerge -pqv :

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1  USE="cups introspection xinerama* (-aqua) -debug* -doc -examples -test -vim-syntax" 
```

Le fichier build.log (fait 575 lignes, j'enlève les lignes de compilation jusqu'à l'apparition des premières erreurs) :

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: gnome@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        cups elibc_glibc introspection kernel_linux userland_GNU x86 xinerama

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   ccache sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gtk+-2.24.10.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work

>>> Unpacking introspection.m4.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gtk+-2.24.10-gold.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gtk+-2.21.3-multilib.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gtk+-2.14.3-limit-gtksignal-includes.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gtk+-2.24.7-darwin-quartz-introspection.patch ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

« gdk/gdkmarshalers.c » supprimé

« gtk/gtkmarshal.c » supprimé

« gtk/gtkmarshalers.c » supprimé

« perf/marshalers.c » supprimé

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running glib-gettextize --copy --force ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Skipping 'gtkdocize --copy' due gtkdocize not installed

 [32;01m*[0m Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I m4macros -I m4 ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf -I m4macros ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader -I m4macros ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: gtk+-2.24.10/

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying as-needed/2.2.6 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10 ...

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.24.10/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.24.10/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-gtk-doc --enable-xinerama --enable-cups=auto --enable-introspection --disable-papi --with-gdktarget=x11 --with-xinput

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for native Win32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++... none

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert i686-pc-linux-gnu file names to i686-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert i686-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... dlltool

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

configure: creating ./config.lt

config.lt: creating libtool

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes

checking for some Win32 platform... no

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) none

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... yes

checking for CAIRO_BACKEND... yes

checking for GMODULE... yes

checking Whether to write dependencies into .pc files... no

checking for perl5... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for indent... no

checking for lstat... yes

checking for mkstemp... yes

checking for flockfile... yes

checking for getc_unlocked... yes

checking for localtime_r... yes

checking for _NL_TIME_FIRST_WEEKDAY... yes

checking for _NL_MEASUREMENT_MEASUREMENT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_HEIGHT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_WIDTH... yes

checking for sigsetjmp... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  es fr

checking for extra flags to get ANSI library prototypes... none needed

checking for the BeOS... no

checking for HP-UX... no

checking for extra flags for POSIX compliance... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes

checking for GLIB - version >= 2.27.3... yes (version 2.30.3)

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... (cached) yes

checking pwd.h usability... yes

checking pwd.h presence... yes

checking for pwd.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking ftw.h usability... yes

checking ftw.h presence... yes

checking for ftw.h... yes

checking for GNU ftw extensions... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for working mmap... yes

checking for mallinfo... yes

checking for getresuid... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for fd_set... yes, found in sys/types.h

checking for wchar.h... yes

checking for wctype.h... yes

checking for iswalnum... yes

checking if iswalnum() and friends are properly defined... yes

checking for uxtheme.h... no

checking crt_externs.h usability... no

checking crt_externs.h presence... no

checking for crt_externs.h... no

checking for _NSGetEnviron... no

checking whether to build dynamic modules... yes

checking whether dynamic modules work... yes

checking immodules to build... 

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... (cached) void

checking sys/systeminfo.h usability... no

checking sys/systeminfo.h presence... no

checking for sys/systeminfo.h... no

checking sys/sysinfo.h usability... yes

checking sys/sysinfo.h presence... yes

checking for sys/sysinfo.h... yes

checking for mediaLib 2.3... checking for mlib_ImageSetStruct in -lmlib... no

checking for gdk-pixbuf-csource... /usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-csource

checking for XOpenDisplay... yes

checking for XextFindDisplay... yes

checking for XRenderQueryExtension... yes

checking if <X11/extensions/XIproto.h> is needed for xReply... no

checking for XConvertCase... yes

checking for XInternAtoms... yes

checking for XAddConnectionWatch... yes

checking for XkbQueryExtension... yes

checking for XShapeCombineMask... yes

checking for XSyncQueryExtension... yes

checking for X11/extensions/sync.h... yes

checking for XShmAttach... yes

checking sys/ipc.h usability... yes

checking sys/ipc.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ipc.h... yes

checking sys/shm.h usability... yes

checking sys/shm.h presence... yes

checking for sys/shm.h... yes

checking X11/extensions/XShm.h... yes

checking for Xinerama support on XFree86... yes

checking Pango flags... -pthread -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm   -pthread -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0  

checking ATK flags... -pthread -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -latk-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0  

checking for library containing gethostent... none required

checking for library containing setsockopt... none required

checking for library containing connect... none required

checking for struct sockaddr_un.sun_len... no

checking for cups-config... /usr/bin/cups-config

checking cups/cups.h usability... yes

checking cups/cups.h presence... yes

checking for cups/cups.h... yes

checking for httpGetAuthString... yes

checking cairo-pdf.h usability... yes

checking cairo-pdf.h presence... yes

checking for cairo-pdf.h... yes

checking cairo-ps.h usability... yes

checking cairo-ps.h presence... yes

checking for cairo-ps.h... yes

checking cairo-svg.h usability... yes

checking cairo-svg.h presence... yes

checking for cairo-svg.h... yes

checking for gobject-introspection... yes

checking for gtkdoc-check... no

checking for gtkdoc-rebase... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-rebase

checking for gtkdoc-mkpdf... no

checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no

checking for db2html... false

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating config.h.win32

config.status: creating gtk-zip.sh

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating gdk-2.0.pc

config.status: creating gtk+-2.0.pc

config.status: creating gtk+-unix-print-2.0.pc

config.status: creating gail.pc

config.status: creating gdk-2.0-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating gtk+-2.0-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating gail-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating m4macros/Makefile

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating po-properties/Makefile.in

config.status: creating demos/Makefile

config.status: creating demos/gtk-demo/Makefile

config.status: creating demos/gtk-demo/geninclude.pl

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/reference/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/reference/gdk/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/reference/gdk/version.xml

config.status: creating docs/reference/gtk/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/reference/gtk/version.xml

config.status: creating docs/reference/libgail-util/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/faq/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/tools/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/tutorial/Makefile

config.status: creating build/Makefile

config.status: creating build/win32/Makefile

config.status: creating build/win32/vs9/Makefile

config.status: creating build/win32/vs10/Makefile

config.status: creating gdk/Makefile

config.status: creating gdk/x11/Makefile

config.status: creating gdk/win32/Makefile

config.status: creating gdk/win32/rc/Makefile

config.status: creating gdk/win32/rc/gdk.rc

config.status: creating gdk/quartz/Makefile

config.status: creating gdk/directfb/Makefile

config.status: creating gdk/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating gtk/Makefile

config.status: creating gtk/makefile.msc

config.status: creating gtk/gtkversion.h

config.status: creating gtk/gtk-win32.rc

config.status: creating gtk/theme-bits/Makefile

config.status: creating gtk/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/other/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/other/gail/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/other/gail/libgail-util/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/other/gail/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/engines/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/engines/pixbuf/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/engines/ms-windows/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/engines/ms-windows/Theme/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/engines/ms-windows/Theme/gtk-2.0/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/input/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/printbackends/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/printbackends/cups/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/printbackends/lpr/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/printbackends/file/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/printbackends/papi/Makefile

config.status: creating modules/printbackends/test/Makefile

config.status: creating perf/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing default-2 commands

config.status: executing gdk/gdkconfig.h commands

configuration:

        target: x11

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10 ...

make -j2 

(CDPATH="${ZSH_VERSION+.}:" && cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/missing --run autoheader)

rm -f stamp-h1

touch config.h.in

cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status config.h

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: config.h is unchanged

make  all-recursive

make[1] : on entre dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10 »

Making all in po

make[2] : on entre dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/po »

make[2]: Rien à faire pour « all ».

make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/po »

Making all in po-properties

make[2] : on entre dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/po-properties »

make[2]: Rien à faire pour « all ».

make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/po-properties »

Making all in gdk

make[2] : on entre dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk »

(echo "#include \"gdkalias.h\""; glib-genmarshal --prefix=_gdk_marshal ./gdkmarshalers.list --body) > gdkmarshalers-c.tmp   \

&& mv gdkmarshalers-c.tmp gdkmarshalers.c \

|| ( rm -f gdkmarshalers-c.tmp && exit 1 )

( cd . && glib-mkenums --template gdkenumtypes.h.template \

   gdk.h gdkapplaunchcontext.h gdkcairo.h gdkcolor.h gdkcursor.h gdkdisplay.h gdkdisplaymanager.h gdkdnd.h gdkdrawable.h gdkevents.h gdkfont.h gdkgc.h gdki18n.h gdkimage.h gdkinput.h gdkkeys.h gdkkeysyms.h gdkkeysyms-compat.h gdkpango.h gdkpixbuf.h gdkpixmap.h gdkprivate.h gdkproperty.h gdkregion.h gdkrgb.h gdkscreen.h gdkselection.h gdkspawn.h gdktestutils.h gdktypes.h gdkvisual.h gdkwindow.h ) >> xgen-geth \

&& (cmp -s xgen-geth gdkenumtypes.h || cp xgen-geth gdkenumtypes.h ) \

&& rm -f xgen-geth \

&& echo timestamp > stamp-gdkenumtypes.h

cd .. && /bin/sh ./config.status gdk/gdkconfig.h

config.status: executing gdk/gdkconfig.h commands

config.status: gdk/gdkconfig.h is unchanged

echo timestamp > stamp-gc-h

make  all-recursive

make[3] : on entre dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk »

Making all in x11

make[4] : on entre dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk/x11 »

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Gdk\" -DGDK_COMPILATION -I../.. -I../../gdk -I../../gdk -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0     -DG_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DATK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES    -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wall -c -o gdkapplaunchcontext-x11.lo gdkapplaunchcontext-x11.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Gdk\" -DGDK_COMPILATION -I../.. -I../../gdk -I../../gdk -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0     -DG_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DATK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES    -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wall -c -o gdkasync.lo gdkasync.c

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Gdk\" -DGDK_COMPILATION -I../.. -I../../gdk -I../../gdk -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -DG_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DATK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wall -c gdkasync.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gdkasync.o 
```

(...) c'est à partir de là :

```
libtool: link: gcc -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk/tmp-introspectamBZd0/.libs/Gdk-2.0 -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wall -pthread /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk/tmp-introspectamBZd0/Gdk-2.0.o -Wl,--export-dynamic  -L. ./.libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.so -L/usr/lib -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so -lfreetype -lz -lbz2 -lexpat -lXext -lXrender -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite /usr/lib/libXdamage.so -lxcb -lXau -lXdmcp -ldl -lXfixes -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lcairo -lX11 -lm -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0 -pthread

/usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_unlock'

/usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_lock'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

linking of temporary binary failed: Command '['/bin/sh', '../libtool', '--mode=link', '--tag=CC', 'gcc', '-o', '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk/tmp-introspectamBZd0/Gdk-2.0', '-export-dynamic', '-DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED', '-O2', '-march=pentium4', '-pipe', '-Wall', '-L.', 'libgdk-x11-2.0.la', '-pthread', '-lgio-2.0', '-lgobject-2.0', '-lgmodule-2.0', '-lgthread-2.0', '-lrt', '-lglib-2.0', '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk/tmp-introspectamBZd0/Gdk-2.0.o']' returned non-zero exit status 1

make[4]: *** [Gdk-2.0.gir] Erreur 1

make[4] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk »

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[3] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk »

make[2]: *** [all] Erreur 2

make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10/gdk »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1/work/gtk+-2.24.10'

```

Toute suggestion bienvenue...

----------

## boozo

Des références à des symboles introuvables dans une lib qui bloquent rien de plus ; c'est un peu "normal" d'en voir vu la mise à niveau que tu réalises.

Plusieurs tactiques pour résoudre cela mais le plus rapide dans ce cas là sera je pense de faire un simple #emerge -1v gdk-pixbuf puis relancer ton @world ça devrait te débloquer gtk+ et aller au bout s'il n'y a que lui qui bloque ou rien d'autre qui ne crie de la sorte   :Wink: 

Lance un #revdep-rebuild -iv à la fin puis regarde les fichiers de config à mettre à niveau au besoin (cf. etc-update, eselect-*... etc) et enfin, lis les elog de portage voir si rien n'est passé à travers.

Après çà éventuellement faire une purge des packages obsolètes (après vérification préalable cf. options "-pv") et ça devrait rouler   :Wink: 

----------

## MamyPlijadur

Merci boozo, ça roule... enfin ça a roulé pour 5 paquets dont 2 versions de gtk successivement, oui j'avais du retard   :Wink: 

Maintenant c'est gconf qui bloque :

```
/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_cond_free'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_cond_broadcast'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_private_set'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_new'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_trylock'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_unlock'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_cond_new'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_cond_wait'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_cond_signal'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_lock'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_private_new'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_free'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_private_get'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [gconftool-2] Erreur 1

```

J'essaie un revdep-rebuild -i qui trouve des paquets cassés et 4 à réinstaller, dont le premier libbonobo défaille sur les mêmes variables manquantes : 

```
/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_trylock'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_unlock'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_cond_free'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_cond_signal'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_private_set'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_private_new'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_free'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_private_get'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_lock'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_cond_broadcast'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_cond_new'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_mutex_new'

/usr/lib/libORBit-2.so: undefined reference to `g_cond_wait'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [test-performance] Erreur 1

make[3] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.3/work/libbonobo-2.24.3/activation-server »

make[2]: *** [all] Erreur 2

```

Il n'y aurait pas par hasard un pixbuf magique pour celui-là aussi ?   :Cool: 

----------

## boozo

Même punition : #emerge -1v gnome-base/orbit

Si d'autres cas similaires se présentent à nouveau, tu peux trouver toi même le fautif en lançant #equery b <libpath>   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

En cas de grosses mises à jour et que ça ne passe pas, je passe simplement au paquet suivant:

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst --keep-going
```

, puis je refais un

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

Et seulement à ce moment, je m'intéresse à ce qui ne passe pas  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> En cas de grosses mises à jour et que ça ne passe pas, je passe simplement au paquet suivant:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'avais perdu ce réflexe, jusqu'à ce que je réinstalle une gentoo ya 1 semaine (ce que je n'avais pas fait depuis des années...). Dingue çà. On s'habitue vite à ses petites MAJ chirurgicales, on oublie que dès qu'on a des mois de retards dans la vue (au hasard un stage3 d'install), faut passer aux armes de compilation massive  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Sauvage va !  :Razz:  et pis c'est que j'ai dit : "plusieurs tactiques possibles" tout concentrer à la fin (et tant pis si ça pète du moment que ça tombe pas) et n'envoyer un revdep-rebuild qu'ensuite marche aussi ça dépends des cas de figures...

Après, à l'usage, des fois, c'est pas forcément plus rapide de se coller 5/6 skipfirst à la suite ou en sporadique pour une simple dépendance cassée d'un même packages alors qu'un seul oneshot règle le tout ; c'est selon mais les goûts et les couleurs...  :Wink: 

Edit: Et pis je souligne que le Môssieur - et moi-même présentement - avont un vénérable p4 et avec le temps il devient sensible à tout débordement de temps de compilation. Je lui préserve un peu la santé ^^

----------

## MamyPlijadur

Merci pour vos conseil, je m'y recolle. Je vais d'abord poursuivre avec la technique de bozoo avant de passer aux armes de compilation massives au besoin car j'ai déjà pas mal détruit. Un complément de la doc sur ces indications ne serait-il pas utile ? il éviterait bien des heures (sans parler des heurts   :Wink:  ) de tâtonnements.

En tout cas, continuez à vous chamailler, on adore ça   :Razz:   le consensus tue la science et c'est de la polémique que sort la vérité et rarement du puits (surtout pas de carbone   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) contrairement à ce qu'on dit souvent   :Very Happy: 

----------

